# Cannot download itunes



## durkinjt (Nov 4, 2012)

I am trying to download itunes and receive






this message "Apple Application Support" absent, Try to download that program, and get this :


----------



## Canceled 01/11/16 (Oct 17, 2015)

I found this:
installation - Error while trying to install iTunes on Windows 10 - Super User
ok, it's for W10 but it's a pointer... 
good luck.:flowers:

otherwise, apart from having all updates and C++ and all that, maybe a different itunes version?

Anyway, as I said. good luck. keep us posted (in case a wise person here has the answer)

Love and Light
Katja :smile:


----------



## durkinjt (Nov 4, 2012)

inauditus said:


> I found this:
> installation - Error while trying to install iTunes on Windows 10 - Super User
> ok, it's for W10 but it's a pointer...
> good luck.:flowers:
> ...


Thanks, got the same message.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Did you install one of the the Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable packages? 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 SP1 Redistributable Package (x86)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 SP1 Redistributable Package (x64)


----------

